# Georgia 10/3-4



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice pics of more slobs dude  i'm seriously thinking about a trip your way in the near future


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Jekyll island is a really good place to fish and its probably the same drive for you as it is for me, it takes me about 1hr 15min but its worth it.


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

What brand spinning rod is that your using?


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

All star Inshore "Trout" 7ft med-light


----------



## Cody_Music (Mar 24, 2010)

> All star Inshore "Trout" 7ft med-light


 How it the sensitivity? I look at them the other day, but purchased a star rod instead and the sensitivty is not what I was looking for.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all got some fatties up that way. Our reds look like heroin addicts compared to yours

Good job. Grass is so thick I think that camo top may just be helping you



-T


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like fun fishing in the grass.. good work!


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

They make 3 inshore rods all 7ft 
Trout is a med/light
Redfish Med
Snook med Heavy
The trout rod is really sensitive and it makes it a lot easier to cast really light bait like doa shrimp or a light crankbait. Ive always used all star 7ft med/light with a 2500 stradic and they can hold some big fish. Ive caught a 50lb tarpon and a 65lb black drum and didn't have a problem. It makes it fun if you have a ton of small trout and reds but still enough back bone for a bigger fish.
[/quote]
How it the sensitivity? I look at them the other day, but purchased a star rod instead and the sensitivty is not what I was looking for.[/quote]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great report and ditto on the macho red's


----------

